# Charging problem on 2012 Can Am 1000 non DPS Model



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know if it was just my bike but after buying it I went on a night ride and noticed that my lights would get really dim now this was the first ride on this bike. The next night ride I went on it would run for about 30-45 minutes and die and have to be jumped off and I was running lights and radio but when it died I took the radio off and the problem was still there. I tested the battery and charging system both were good. So I kept riding it but during the day it was fine I could even run my radio but at night I would have to take the radio off and only run the headlights when I HAD to have them which sucked one night I ran through a fallen tree top and knocked myself off of the bike because of this. So I bit the bullet and took it to the dealership. I told them uppon arrival that the charging system didn't seem to be putting out enough power and after 6 weeks of playing with it they agreed. The charging system on the non DPS model Can Am 1000 only puts out 400 watts and just isn't enough to run the new style lights. They are fixing this problem by replacing my charging system with that of the DPS model 1000 which pumps out 650 watts so now it should be fine at night with plenty of extra juice for the strobes and radio that are about to go on it. If anyone else is having this problem here is the fix!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

How much is the 'new' stator. I read about it on can am talk and i wanted to look more into it


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have a clue they are doing mine under warranty but I know they have to replace more than the stator it's the entire charging system from the flywheel out


----------

